# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] Rabot - RS3 NXT Botting Client [OLD LINK OUTDATED]

## RabotRS3

Rabot is a RuneScape 3 botting software that will do the hard/boring work for you, while you're drinking your Wizard's mind bomb and watch all that juicy xp/gold gains. The software itself is built in C#. We're currently writing more code to inject into the game so we can add some more extra hooks, to expand features. Updates and bug patches comes daily.

Discord: Rabot
* Currently available bots:
- Cadmium Red
- Cobalt Blue
- Keramos Everlight
- Incandescent Divination
- Luminous Divination
- Archeology Trainer
- Chaotic Brimstone
- more coming soon (mining, all archeology spots, fishing, hunter....)

Proof of concept: Rabot v1.0.1 - RS3 NXT 2020 - YouTube

Rabot - Allow yourself to relax.

----------

